# Essex Show?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've managed to lose the details and I can't for the life of me find it searching, can someone tell me the date and the location inc postcode of the Essex show?

Sorry!! I'm going to write it down somewhere safe this time. It's before Exeter right?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex IG11 7YL
On 14th July 2007 

Open to the public from 10am to 4pm 
Entry: Adults £1 
Children 50p 
(Under 5’s free) 

Its a great show, really looking forward to it :smile:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well, not sure i'd call it great.. but it'll do lol..
who is going to the after show beer fest? lol... see if we can all go to the same pub this time


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well, not sure i'd call it great.. but it'll do lol..
> who is going to the after show beer fest? lol... see if we can all go to the same pub this time


are you going then niggy pie?
i am if i can find it lmao


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, for some reason i have a table


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

baby05x said:


> are you going then niggy pie?
> i am if i can find it lmao


We had a job last year - all those confusing roundabouts!! :lol2:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Dirteewrongen said:


> We had a job last year - all those confusing roundabouts!! :lol2:


i went last year is it the same place then?
i found it ok and without help lol
i took the 5 kids


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah same place


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm i might try and get over to this one


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Tops said:


> hmm i might try and get over to this one


 
is that to meet me or to see how i cope with 5 boys lmao


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, only 5? why not have more :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, only 5? why not have more :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
you offering lol

omg look ive reached 1000 post yippeeeeeee


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

baby05x said:


> i went last year is it the same place then?
> i found it ok and without help lol
> i took the 5 kids


 
Barking Essex show :smile:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

baby05x said:


> you offering lol
> 
> omg look ive reached 1000 post yippeeeeeee


1000? well thats gotta be worth a celebration shag then, work on 6 lol... i aint got boys yet, maybe i can get to 5 girls?


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Dirteewrongen said:


> Barking Essex show :smile:


 
i cant remember the last years addy, so is it same centre as last year?

btw ive met chaz and dave hun
many times
they do gigs down leysdown, rumour has it they had a arguement and have split up now, couldnt believe it
i havnt heard sod all since
i would love to go and see them again


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

baby05x said:


> i cant remember the last years addy, so is it same centre as last year?
> 
> btw ive met chaz and dave hun
> many times
> ...


 
They're fab lads - met them as a kid.
Thought you went to Basildon last year and not Barking?? Basildons great (the show that is)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

baby05x said:


> is that to meet me or to see how i cope with 5 boys lmao


both i think..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> 1000? well thats gotta be worth a celebration shag then, work on 6 lol... i aint got boys yet, maybe i can get to 5 girls?


oo that comment had me in stitches! shh dnt wana wake my reps!


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Dirteewrongen said:


> They're fab lads - met them as a kid.
> Thought you went to Basildon last year and not Barking?? Basildons great (the show that is)


 
i know i went lmao
how far is barking from there then?
im gonna have to use my sat nav this time


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Venue postcode is IG11 7YL - for mapquest (no good asking me where places are, I thought Exeter was the other side of London :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i thought exeter was over towards essex


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

BRAS isn't great tbh, nice yeah and it's a show but for people who can only make 1 trip, wait for ERAC in basildon it's loads better.

Anyone know if we'll get Norwich this year?

Ps. Exeter is in or around DEVON so a weeeeeeeeeee bit further by like 3-4hrs lol


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

If your coming from Kent, it will take you the same time to travel from the QE2 bridge to Barking as it does to Bas, The barking show is just off the A13.



baby05x said:


> i know i went lmao
> how far is barking from there then?
> im gonna have to use my sat nav this time


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Tops said:


> i thought exeter was over towards essex


 
its devon aint it?


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> If your coming from Kent, it will take you the same time to travel from the QE2 bridge to Barking as it does to Bas, The barking show is just off the A13.


 
is that the bridge that goes to essex?
i know how to get to bas
just dont know barking


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

rachel132002 said:


> BRAS isn't great tbh, nice yeah and it's a show but for people who can only make 1 trip, wait for ERAC in basildon it's loads better.
> 
> what do you mean?
> will reps be for sale?
> when is the bas show?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its not all that far i dont reckon.
you should go, at least to the pub after.. we all had a well nice meal last year.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> its not all that far i dont reckon.
> you should go, at least to the pub after.. we all had a well nice meal last year.


 
sod the meal i want snakes lmao
i might go for the meal after if the kids dont pee me off too much


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what you looking for now then? snake wise?


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

niggy i wished i never sold my lavs off
i was abit stressed and needed the cash at the time but im okish now

i want lavs again
and some stripes and motleys

i know someone who is selling butter motleys to me for £70 each
im just waiting for them to hatch, i buy alot from her and want these butters lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

baby05x said:


> niggy i wished i never sold my lavs off
> i was abit stressed and needed the cash at the time but im okish now
> 
> i want lavs again
> ...


wow thats really cheap.
i have a sub adult pair lavs i could sell, weighed them the other day, male was 230 and female 222.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i have pm'd you :smile:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

well i'll definitely be there but driving from cardiff not sure how long a journey that is! Wish there was a welsh show


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah shame there isnt.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd organise one if i could.. i have contacts for the premises no problem but it's all the paperwork and red tape and now the legal issues etc. that would be way too much of a headache for me.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i know, seems to be a lot of hassle


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Whooo im coming! : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> Whooo im coming! : victory:


GREAT, but are you going to the show? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> GREAT, but are you going to the show? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Lmao!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry, couldnt resist it lol


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> sorry, couldnt resist it lol


You were probably right anyway :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirteewrongen said:


> You were probably right anyway :lol2:


knowing them 2? yeah more than likely:lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Them 2?? lol Whos them 2??? 

Anyways Dirty Nigey Bear!! I'm going to be attending is that better for you???

For that you can buy me a drink :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And Kerrie! I expect more from you young lady :whip: rofl


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol.. u know... 'im innit


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

hmm not sure what your on about Nigey lol But I shall be coming alone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> hmm not sure what your on about Nigey lol But I shall be coming alone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


same as every other night then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

:grin1: :grin1: thats 2 drinks you can buy me now! lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

damb, better bring my wallet.


----------

